# I've Narrowed it to Two (Help)



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok in my search for a rifle I think I have narrowed it down to:

Thompson Center Venture Predator in 22-250 and the Remington 700 Varmint in 22-250.

Other then comments on the caliber can anyone chime in on either of these guns. I do know I am slowly becoming a TC fanboy after the purchase of my TC Triumph Bone Collector muzzleloader. However, I know 700s are very trustworthy in the larger calibers. Currently I am leaning very much to the TC but the price of the Remington is nice ($130 less).


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't comment on the caliber? that's jacked up...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

*Important Safety Recall Notice for ALL* Thompson/Center Arms ICON®, VENTURE® and DIMENSION™ rifles manufactured before June 13, 2013.

https://secure05.lwcdirect.com/front/frontQuestionnaire.jsp?p=tcarmsrecall.com

Even with this recall, I've had good luck when shooting my friend's T/C Venture.

Overall, it comes down to feel and which one you think shoots the best.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

remingtons aint what they used to be

have you felt the trigger on them lately

i would rather pull a cinder block up a gravel hill thru 3 feet of snow with one finger than the trigger on a new remington

jmho


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Did you look at the Savage in 22-250. Very reasonably priced and very accurate right out of the box. They have the accutrigger also. Mine shot a 100 yard group you could cover with a dime.

Other than that, I have never had or shot the two you named.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i love accu triggers

almost as much as the trigger in my tikka

now if you could get DPMS to put an accu trigger in their ARS,that would be da bomb


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Have to agree there SGB. I'm going to get a Timney for my DPMS as soon as I save up the rest of the money. 1/2 way there.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

If you plan on leaving the gun alone and shooting it as is the venture is probably a better route. However I did get by for several years on the base Remington 700 Varmint and killed plenty of coyotes with it, but the stock is junk. If you don't mind tinkering or you see yourself building off the rifle 700 is hard to beat. The options are endless if you want to upgrade as you go and improve your platform as you improve the 700 has easily the most aftermarket support on the market.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Also whatever you decide invest in a quality optic, you can get buy with a cheap scope but some of the best money I have ever spent was on quality glass. You might go to a store and think there isn't a difference but as soon as you get in the field and you're in a low light situation you will understand why the optic was money well spent.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A Savage in 22-250 will git r done...so will a Mini 14


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If your mind is set on the 22-250 go with it. You won't regret the flat trajectory. It may be more than you need a lot but if you do need it, you have it in hand.


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I can't comment on the caliber? that's jacked up...


Go ahead and comment...just try not to make my head hurt.



Agney5 said:


> If you plan on leaving the gun alone and shooting it as is the venture is probably a better route. However I did get by for several years on the base Remington 700 Varmint and killed plenty of coyotes with it, but the stock is junk. If you don't mind tinkering or you see yourself building off the rifle 700 is hard to beat. The options are endless if you want to upgrade as you go and improve your platform as you improve the 700 has easily the most aftermarket support on the market.


Never looked at it this way. However, not sure what more I'd be doing to upgrade a varmint rifle once I get good glass. Maybe some bipods so I'll check to see if they have those for the TC.



Short said:


> So you want a 22-250.....check out this one....
> 
> http://www.tombstonetactical.com/catalog/m4-ar-15/22-250/
> 
> I just recently got into the realm of AR's. Being an Army dog myself.....the AR feels right, still all the same muscle memory, and is easy to use. I dunno what you want to spend...but I am quickly learning that the best thing about the AR platform is that you can build off of them...make different uppers for different applications.


I love the AR concept but right now they are above budget.



azpredatorhunter said:


> A Savage in 22-250 will git r done...so will a Mini 14


I have a Mini 14 now and have yet to have that thing group well. I need to get back on the range with it and change the scope and mess with different loads.



youngdon said:


> If your mind is set on the 22-250 go with it. You won't regret the flat trajectory. It may be more than you need a lot but if you do need it, you have it in hand.


Overall comparison of fur damage question.....is the 22-250 more damaging then the .223. I am really looking for the happy medium caliber that will minimize pelt damage. Maybe .223 would be the way to go for reloading purposes in the future. Here go again where I have no clue what I want for a caliber.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

As Don said--- your mind seems to be set. Don't try to over think these varmit calibers (K.I.S.S.)--- the 22-250 is a great little round for hunt'in fur. Ha, I'd almost bet that old broke tail angus out in the pen that you wont be disappointed with a 22-250.

Fur friendly?--- the 22-250 or the 223 can be--- and not. A fella needs to get out there and do some kill'in to find what he needs to run down the barrel to keep good fur in one piece. I shoot 55gr 223 hollow point on coyote and lion, and jackets for fox and cats and don't have a problem. Theres no round that wont tear things up 100% of the time.

Another advantage of the 22-250 is, like the 223, its legal for mountain lion here in Colorado. It has plenty of poof to put the big pussy cats in the dirt and you wont be blow'in big holes for the taxi to repair.

Did someone say Remington ?--- I just turn away--- shake my head--- and walk away.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great advice from those above, I only use HP in my 250, no runners, no spinners and 1 plate size exit hole because it hit the neck bone. Cameraland on our site has some great deals on scopes - 2 x 10 x 40 or 50 in a Vortex shouldn't break the bank -- low power for close in work.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The newer Mini-14's shoot a little better than the older ones, a Savage Axis is way better... My Mini -14 shoots ok with Winchester 55 grain Ballistic Silvertips @ 100 yards. IMO a .223 is a good round for coyotes, a 22-250 is a good choice also. It all depends on what your want.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Like stated above I'd seriously consider a Savage, They shoot great right out of the box and have not had quality control issues. Many people swear by Remingtons and many swear at them.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

You got to go with the *Thompson Center Venture Predator in 22-250.*

You will never turn back.

Look in to a dimension then you could change caliber as you want.

I have both.

The both shoot sub MOA out of the box with factory loads. If you hand load it is VERY possible to get better then that. The recall was simple and will take care of the problem, more of a Lawyer recall anyway.

Try to get as good of glass as you can.

Remember you WILL NEVER LOOK BACK!


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Why not look for an older 700 if your thinking about a Remington. I have two from the 90's that have been nothing but trouble free since I picked them up in 99 and 01.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

awd199 said:


> Why not look for an older 700 if your thinking about a Remington. I have two from the 90's that have been nothing but trouble free since I picked them up in 99 and 01.


if i was gonna buy a remington,thats exactly what i would do

but i would be looking as far back as the early 80's or even further back

thats when they were some of the best of the best


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Dang Dawg said:


> You got to go with the *Thompson Center Venture Predator in 22-250.*
> 
> You will never turn back.
> 
> ...


I sure hope you are right since it is still in the box downstairs!

Got the TC Venture w/ Max1 in 22-250 for $500 after discounts and the Mail in Rebate. Granted I need to change the scope but based on the price of new I have seen this for over the last few days I think I made out ok.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your new rifle, how about some pics of it.

We need gun porn.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

YOU will not be disappointed !!

I have a 6X12 Redfield on my two NICE. and about right on price for a gun your going to slog through mud and snow...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Need some pics


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll get pics as soon as I can. Working on getting ammo now. Going to buy every box I come across.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Save your brass !


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Vortex scopes on hunting rifles. Just not enuff eye relief, and eye alignment is very critical. I'd look into a Leupold VX-1 in 4x-12x. Plenty of glass for coyotes and even rockchucks most of the time. Now if you wanna spend the money, the new Vortex Razor series scopes are said to have more eye relief, and a larger eye box, so alignment is so critical. I have a Vortex 6.5x-20x on a .223 pd gun. It's fine for that and bench work since your not in a hurry and usually sitting in a pretty standard position. Not always the case while coyote hunting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thinking of gettng a vortex to replace the 6-18, need a 2-7x 40 or 50 which would be ideal for close quarter action.


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Finally I have some pics:







Just wish I had some pics with a dead yote. So close this morning.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice looking terrain.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that: And a nice looking rifle too.


----------

